
7 Things I Did and I Didn’t Get from University - tomivagyok
https://medium.com/@datalab/7-things-i-did-and-i-didnt-get-from-university-fb1753190b94
======
RandomCSGeek
The problem with universities is they create a self fulfilling prophecy, one
that most students graduating from their will support, willingly or
unwillingly, for their own benefit. If I go out and tell that XYZ uni I
graduated from is not worth it, I would also be decreasing my chances of
getting a job.

I know the 4 years I spent in my college were not worth it in an industrial
perspective. Yes, I made friends, I learned how to learn, and I also got a
degree to show to potential employers. But going back 4 years, would I repeat
my decision? Absolutely not.

It's hard to accept what you did. But then again, you never graduated, so it
might as well not affect you.

